# General Thanks



## knighterrant (Jun 1, 2006)

I took care of a mantid (Mantis religiosa, they swarm parts of Portland) with my brother when I was in grade school (quite a few years back now).

We managed to keep her (in hind sight I realize it was a girl) alive for a few months. We fed her mostly wild caught grasshoppers, the occasional cricket or spider, and what not.

I don't think she ever reached full adulthood, but she was getting pretty close when winter came. We didn't know that the cold would affect her, or I guess more accurately, kill her. Our room got pretty cold in the winter and she died not to long after that.

Anyway, after that I have always had it as my goal to keep a Mantis or two as pets. I never got around to doing it and I didn't know where to begin. A few days ago I stumbled on this site and now I feel like I can actually accomplish this goal. I just wanted to give a huge thanks to the community. I have learned SO much in the last few days and I look forward to learning more so that next spring I can catch a few mantids and keep them alive as long as possible.

My long term goal is to get a Hymenopus coronatus. I have always wanted to get one ever since I first saw a photograph of the female. I don't know if it will be easy to get here in Oregon or not, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

Hopefully I can be a little helpful to some of you in the future.


----------



## Lukony (Jun 1, 2006)

Good to hear that the forum has treated you well. it had done the same for me. You aren't to far from me since I am in cali, so I know you can keep a Hymenopus coronatus. You will just have to watch the temp and I know there are breeders around the areas who sell them. If you ever need some help locating things, I will try to give you a helping hand.


----------



## knighterrant (Jun 1, 2006)

I was hoping there would be some breeders on the west coast.

Thanks Lukony, when I am ready for her I will definately be in touch. Unless I happen to find a breeder that lives close to me at some point...


----------



## Lukony (Jun 1, 2006)

Ya, I am starting to get my mantids ready to breed in a bit. Keep an eye on my site for them. I am in california so I am only a state away.


----------



## knighterrant (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet. Will do.

Probably won't be ready for a few years for that girl though. I am going to make a habitat and I need to solve a few problems first. Though I will probably buy one from you if you have them in a few years.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------

